# Fragen zu VoIP und Router



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (7. Juli 2006)

Hi, gibt es eigentlich adapter um mit einem normalen DCPT (der so ähnlich) oder einem ISDN Telefon über einen Router VoIP nutzen zu können ohne sich einen neuen entsprechend ausgerüsteten Router zu kaufen?
Und wenn ja gibt es da dann Qualitätsunterschiede beim Sprechen zu dem Router mit eingebautem Anschluß?

Viele Grüße und hoffe jemand kann mir die Fragen beantworten.


----------



## Dr Dau (7. Juli 2006)

Hallo!

Für ISDN-Telefone ist mir sowas nicht bekannt.
Aber für Analog-Telefone (DECT  ) gibt es Adapter..... eigentlich sind es keine reinen Adapter, sondern haben einen integrierten Server/Router.
Aber auch ein VoIP Telefon hat einen integrierten Router/Server.
Beides soll man aber trotzdem an einem bereits vorhandenem Router betreiben können.
Bedenke aber dass diese Geräte nicht mit Skype funktionieren (Skype nutzt ein eigenes Protokoll).
Die einzigsten Geräte die ich für Skype kenne, sind diese schrottigen USB-Telefone..... und soweit ich weiss muss Skype trotzdem gestartet sein.
Toll, da ist ein Headset aber billiger (und man braucht es nicht festhalten). 

Typische "Adapter" von denen man bei eBay erschlagen wird  , währen z.b.:
Grandstream HandyTone *286* VoIP-*ATA* 
Grandstream HandyTone *486* VoIP-*ATA* 

Und schon hast Du die Stichworte..... VoIP und ATA. 

Da ich nur ein schnurgebundenes ISDN-Telefon habe, warte ich lieber noch bis es mal ein günstiges schnurloses VoIP Telefon gibt.
Da stellt sich mir allerdings die Frage wie gross da die max. Reichweite sein wird.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (7. Juli 2006)

Hi, erst mal danke für deine Antwort.
Als odie Sachlage ist nämlich die, meine Eltern ziehen um und wollen in diesem Zusammenhang einen neuen Dsl Vertag mit VoIP (da gibts grad so ein Angebot von Lidl, Telekom und Carpo), einen Router von D-Link und eine kleine ISDN-Telefonanlage von Siemens besitzen sie schon und es geht nun halt darum möglichst wenig für neuanschaffungen auszugeben, da zumindest das Telefon nicht billig war.
 ich müßte also die ISDN telefonanlage an den Router anschließen.
Eine weiter Frage die sich dabei stellt ist, ist es dann bei VoIp auch möglich gleichzeitig mit zwei Telefonen zu telefonieren oder zwei Rufnummern zu bekommen?

Gruß


----------



## Dr Dau (7. Juli 2006)

Ob man eine TK-Anlage überhaupt an einem VoIP-Router betreiben kann, weiss ich nicht.
Ich weiss aber dass nur die wenigsten Router (mit VoIP Funktion) dei Möglichkeit bieten auch ein ISDN Telefon anzuschliessen.
Man kann aber ein Analog Telefon ganz normal anschliessen (also nicht am Router) und dieses so wie gewohnt nutzen (dann natürlich nicht für VoIP).
Müsste mit einem ISDN Telefon (bzw. einer TK-Anlage) eigentlich genauso funktionieren.
Dass heisst, wenn Du das Telefon (TK-Anlage) wie gewohnt am Splitter anschliesst, brauchst Du (um VoIP nutzen zu können) ein seperates Telefon welches mit dem Router verbunden wird.
In dem Fall würde ich aber darauf achten dass die bisherige Telefonnummer nicht auf VoIP geschaltet wird, sondern ihr hierfür eine neue seperate Nummer bekommt (ist z.b. bei web.de FreePhone der Fall).
Auf jedenfall könn ihr so mit dem ISDN Telefon (läuft dann ja über die Telefonleitung) und dem VoIP Telefon (läuft dann ja über die DSL Leitung) gleichzeitig telefonieren.

Um Neuanschaffungen werdet ihr natürlich nicht drum rum kommen.
Wie viel ihr dabei ausgeben tut, hängt eher davon ab, welchen Komfort ihr haben wollt.
So weit ich weiss haben die VoIP Adapter und VoIP Router max. nur 1 bis 2 Telefonanschlüsse.
Zumindest die oben genannten Adapter (ab ca. 50€) haben nur analoge Anschlüsse, hinzu kommt also noch ein analoges Telefon (schnurloses NoName Billiggerät ab ca. 20-30€).
Ein schnurgebundenes VoIP Telefon bekommt man aber schon für rund 80€ (z.b. ebenfalls von Grandstream).
Nach oben sind bei allen Geräten natürlich praktisch keine Grenzen gesetzt. 

Ein VoIP fähiger Router hat den Nachteil, dass er sich (wenn überhaupt) nur durch zusätzliche VoIP Geräte erweitern lässt.
Ein Adapter oder VoIP Telefon hingegen kann ganz normal ins Netzwerk eingebunden werden..... man ist also nur auf die Anzahl der LAN-Ports begrenzt (ggf. setzt man halt noch ein Netzwerk Switch ein).

Wie Du siehst, kann man nicht DEN Tip geben, da vieles von den individuellen Bedürfnisen/Wünschen abhängig sein kann. 

Was die TK-Anlage angeht:
Ich kenne nur 2 FRITZ!Box Modelle die auch einen ISDN Anschluss haben, ob man daran aber auch eine TK-Anlage anschliessen kann, weiss ich nicht.
Am besten machst Du Dich mal z.b. im T-Punkt (über die fachliche Kompetenz lasse ich mich jetzt mal nicht aus  ) darüber schlau was für Möglichkeiten es mit der TK-Anlage überhaupt gibt.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (8. Juli 2006)

Ok, vielen Dank. Werd das mal machen.


> Am besten machst Du Dich mal z.b. im T-Punkt (über die fachliche Kompetenz lasse ich mich jetzt mal nicht aus  )


  .


----------

